# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Natuurlijk laxeermiddel

## christel1

Wie kent een huis,tuin of keukengerecht om naar het wc te kunnen gaan. Hou niet van die chemische troep waar je constant met krampen zit, maar zou toch liever, meer dan 1 keer per week, op het "gemak" kunnen gaan zitten. 
Wie heeft raad
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Wat goed voor je transit is is lijnzaad kan je kopen in de GB of bij een natuurwinkel.
Kan je evt bij Activia eten helpt ook een beetje :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

wat ook natuurlijk blijkt te zijn zijn sennapeulen, die zitten in ""sennocol laxeermiddel""
of senna thee uit natuurwinkel

----------


## christel1

Ik zal morgen es gaan zoeken naar lijnzaad en die thee (als ik die vind in BL)
Thanks 
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

vast wel want Do komt ook uit belgie

----------


## christel1

Ja ik ken één goed middel maar is niet echt gezond, een halve kilo tiramisu opeten maar of dit nu ideaal is, denk het niet 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Oki07

Oppassen hoor met die senna-peulen, want daar kun je ook behoorlijk buikpijn van krijgen. Lactulose helpt ook goed. Een drankje verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek/dogist.

----------


## sietske763

@okio,
lactulose is vogens mij geen natuurproduct.....
sennapeulen gebruik ik heel soms in thee vorm,
ik krijg er bijna geen buikkrampen van
neem een kopje voor het slapen en als ik s,ochtends een uurtje uit bed ben krijg ik wel wat krampen maar na toiletgang is alles weer goed.
maar ja....t valt voor iedereen anders....

magnesium kauwtabletten zijn ook erg goed, maar of die dingen helemaal natuurlijk zijn weet ik ook niet

----------


## sietske763

heb op dit moment een vreselijk veel poeders en pillen alles 3x per dag omdat ik met verstopte darmen heb gezeten>opname
heb nu ook zakjes movicolon, die werken prima als je iig maar genoeg zakjes neemt en ook daarvoor geldt> iedereen heeft een andere dosis, ik moet dus alleen voor de stoelgang slikken/drinken(schrik niet;
3xzakje movicolon
3x2 tabletten magnesium
3 x1tablet voor een snellere maag lediging...
moet je mn andere pillen erbij denken.......ben gewoon een vrolijke wandelende medicijn kast!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik blijf bij m'n benefiber ...
Bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar en oplosbaar door/over bijna alles, behalve frisdrank.
Benefiber kun je verkrijgen in zakjes of in een kleine/grote pot; het zijn oplosbare en niet~oplosbare vezels en helpen mij zeer goed voor een optimale darmwerking ;elke dag twee keer  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ben ook es in het ziekenhuis beland met verstopte darmen, ik was precies 5 maand zwanger (niet dus), ik kon geen stap meer zetten van de pijn. Ik zat met een stomme collega die de regeltjes volgde, dus dokter van wacht oproepen in Brussel op een vrijdagavond die ook niet meer kon doen dan mij doorsturen naar een hospitaal, heb ik dus ook es meegemaakt met de ambulance in volle spits door Brussel vliegen. Hebben me daar dan een mega-lavement gegegeven, niet leuk dus maar het heeft wel geholpen. Bij een coloscopie hebben ze dan vastgesteld dat ik extra lange darmen heb vandaar altijd dat probleem. Maar ja se. En nu allemaal niet denken dat ik moet vermageren hoor, heb een ideaal gewicht voor mijn lengte (49 kg-155cm)
Je neemt wel extra veel maar als het werkt dan is het wel goed maar ik ben ook al een wandelende apotheekkast maar ga dat toch es proberen of die benefiber van Agnes.
Ag, Hoeveel neem jij van die benifiber ? Ik zou ook wel 2 keer willen elke dag 
Thanks 
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

@chritel1,
2 dagen van boven en onder gelaxeerd en toen door arts op deze hoeveelheid gezet, soms lijkt het te veel, moet ik vaak naar toilet....maar ik ga niets veranderen omdat het dan miss wel weer mis gaat.....moet in nov. voor controle en dan zie ik het wel

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Beter es te veel naar het toilet dan helemaal niet meer kunnen en weer het ziekenhuis in. Ik voel me soms een konijn als ik dan toch eens kan. Hopelijk gaat het goed met de controle in november 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

heb je ondertussen al een natuurlijk laxeermiddel gevonden??
anders zou ik je movicolon echt aanraden....en het wordt vergoedt, iig in nl
heb zelf vanalles geprobeerd, ook lactulose....maar dit is veel fijner, helpt beter en smaakt niet vies dus word je er ook niet misselijk van

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, 
Ga het morgen es navragen bij de apotheek of dit bij ons ook bestaat en of er terugbetaling is, kan zijn dat het hier wel een andere naam heeft want zoals nu kan het echt niet meer (soms maar 1 keer op een week)
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Movicolon kan je bij ons ook krijgen onder de naam movicol,is de zelfde werkzame stof.Weet wel dat je er heel veel moet bij drinken.
Denk niet dat het in Belgie word terugbetaald.
Hopelijk kan je vlug naar de koer gaan :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
't zal nodig zijn, 't is al van woensdag geleden.....ik ga het toch es vragen aan de apotheker want ik ben bij de NMBS verzekerd (ziekenfonds voor NMBSers of hun gepensioneerden) en bij ons betalen ze sommige producten wel terug die andere mutualiteiten niet terug betalen. Ik zit al over mijn maximumfactuur van dit jaar... blijkbaar al teveel naar het ziekenhuis en apo en HA geweest
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

A ja met u verzekering kan dat misschien wel zijn,maar in andere gevallen denk ik niet.Mijn vader trekt niets terug van movicol vandaar.Lastig hé dat ge niet kunt gaan,jaren geleden toen ik nog AD nam had ik daar ook veel last man man,dus kan me goed voorstellen hoe jij je voelt.
Ge drinkt toch genoeg?

----------


## christel1

@Do, 
Ik ben een echte waterzuipschuit, drink minstens 2 liter water per dag, er staat dag en nacht een glas water bij mij, zelfs 's nachts drink ik ongeveer 1/2 liter uit, dus daar zal het niet aan liggen.... morgen op naar de apotheek 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Agnes574

Ik doe 2 eetlepels benefiber in mijn koffie en dan kan ik al gaan  :Wink: 
Je hebt van Benefiber ook zakjes met de dagelijkse aanbevolen hoeveelheid  :Smile: , ik verkies echter de grote pot waaruit ik zelf kan scheppen naar behoefte  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Agnes,

Die benefiber proeft ge dat?

----------


## Agnes574

Nee, is smaakloos en geurloos én lost volledig op (glas helder water wordt na oplossen weer volledig helder)... ideaal!!!
Ga vanmiddag weer om een pot!! (niet echt goedkoop > tussen de 15 en 20 Euro<, maar wél een aanrader!!)... tsss, ik heb op dit nieuwe toetsenbord géén 'euro-knop'...strange!!!

----------


## Oki07

 is bij mij de "Alt Gr" tegelijkertijd met "5"

----------


## Agnes574

Bij mij niet .. helaas; zal 'm ooit wel vinden dat euroteken ; het is één van de nieuwste laptops! Merci voor 't meedenken Oki!!

Vanmiddag naar de apotheek om een nieuwe pot Benefiber  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## christel1

Bij mijn dochter staat dit onder de E, ook net een nieuwe laptop, alt gr E

----------


## Agnes574

€ .. das 'm; *THANKS CHRISTEL!!!!*

Heb m'n benefiber weer in huis gelukkig!!  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Bedankt wist ik ook ni,en heb de mijne al een jaar.

----------


## Agnes574

Haha ... leve de 'pc-probleem-uitwisseling' !! Waar MediCity al niet goed voor is  :Big Grin: !!
Als iemand nog vragen heeft ivm zijn pc; kun je dit in de helpdesk zetten > is daar de juiste rubriek voor  :Smile: .

Nu back to topic!!
We gaan verder over de natuurlijke laxeermiddelen  :Wink: !
2 Eetlepels Benefiber in m'n koffie gedaan én al naar 't groot toilet geweest , jippie!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## christel1

Ma ik drink geen koffie, word daar direct misselijk van

----------


## Agnes574

In thee of water kan dat ook hoor!
Enkel niet in bruisende dranken!
Verder alles; over je eten, in soep,dranken,sauzen,etc  :Wink:

----------


## tatiana1985

Ik heb ook nog een tip. Ik kan al jaren maar 1x per week nar toilet gaan als ik geluk heb. Nu neem ik vlozaad. Is volledig natuurlijk en gaat er net zo weer uit als het erin gaat. 1 soeplepel per dag in yoghurt of een glas fruitsap ofzo en na 2 dagen merk je een enorm verschil. Ik kan nu elke dag naar toilet gaan en voel me dus veel beter. Een echte aanrader hoor!

----------


## anMa

Ja ik gebruik een lepel zemelen in de brinta
En in de middag een glaasje roosvicee laxo smaakt best lekker
En een groot stuk peperkoek bij de thee
Zo af en toe een flesje yakult
En dan kun je echt wel naar de wc
Want ik moet ook niks van chemische middelen of pillen hebben
Succes ermee.
Groetjes anMa

----------


## christel1

Misschien heb ik het gevonden ipv water drink ik nu multi-vruchtensap en ja het werkt.... nu alleen nog de hoeveelheid aanpassen of ik blijf op de pot zitten xxx

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Luitjes  :Wink: 

Sinds ik sport en wandel met mijn hondje gaat het heel goed met mijn stoelgang....
nu heb ik een tijd niet meer gesport door lichamelijke ongemakken en het gaat wederom een stuk moeilijker...soms zelfs harde ontlasting....pff lastig gedoe...wat hier voor kan helpen is het volgende...1 eetlepel Gembersiroop in je thee doen dan wordt dat zachter...idee misschien? ik geloof òòk dat het bij iedereen verschillend kan werken...in het ziekenhuis geven ze Roosvice Laxo, vruchtensap lijkt mij lekker Christel  :Wink:  fijn dat het helpt...Vlozaad heb ik nog nooit van gehoord maar het klinkt spannend Tatiana, fijn dat iedereen zelf soms de oplossing heeft gevonden....Succes ermee....Hoi...Groeten... :Big Grin: 

ps: er bestaat ook kauwgum waar ze toevoegingen aan hebben gedaan waardoor het laxerend is...bijzaak hoor, het gaat om het kauwen natuurlijk haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

ik haat kauwgum bakes

----------


## Elisabeth9

Christel: ha,ha,... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik moet grinneken om jou...je haat kauwgum bakes...wat is bakes precies?....ik vindt kauwgum wel lekker, ik heb het gevoel dat ik altijd een droge keel heb, dus kauw ik er rustig op los!!!  :Big Grin:  niet de hele dag hoor.....doegieeeeeeeeee
dag Kauwgum hater....gezellige uitspraak!!!! hihi

----------


## christel1

bakes - eikes

----------


## sietske763

eikes???????????????

----------


## christel1

Zeggen jullie dat dan nooit, als er iets slecht is, bakes of eikes (geen eieren he).....

----------


## dotito

@Christel,

Dat woord eikes gaan ze niet verstaan dat is geen ABN. 

@Sietske, Elisa,

Een ander woord voor eikes > bah... niet lekker.

----------


## christel1

Oei, ik wist dat niet.... ik spreek nochtans AN hoor thuis met de kinderen, die kennen geen dialect, die weten zelfs niet wat sommige woorden betekenen in het dialect.... en mijn zoon speelt toneel en dan moet hij soms in het dialect praten en hij vindt dat helemaal niet gezellig.... ja het enige woord dat onze Frederic kent is "gesjost"... Allé iedereen zoeken nu wat dat woord kan betekenen in het AN.... goed om een spelletje van te maken eigenlijk "een idee" ?

----------


## sietske763

ja!!!
dat is leuk!
begrijpen jullie in B ons op mc wel helemaal???
of hebben NL ook vreemde woorden voor jullie??

----------


## christel1

@Sietske, sommige woorden daar heb ik soms wel het raden naar, zoals "die spoort niet", ondertussen ben ik er wel al achter gekomen wat het betekent maar in het begin vond ik het maar een raar iets... maar we zijn off topic aan het gaan, straks krijg ik hier op mijn donder..... es vragen aan de moderator of we dat niet mogen doen in het kletshoekje zeker ?

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Sommige woorden versta ik toch ook niet in NL, denk dat dat normaal is "toch".

----------


## paula2303

Voor een natuurlijke stoelgang kan ik je aanraden naloë vera te drinken van Forever.Ik heb eenn jaar lang problemen met mijn darmen gehad.Het grootste probleem was mijn stoelgang.Ik heb van mijn specialist vanalles gekregen maar zonder resultaat.op aanradenn van een kennis ben ik begonnen met het drinkenn vanndeze gel.Forever heeft als enige pure aloë vera,zij hebben een patent op een stabilisatieproces zodat alle 200 voedingsstoffen bewaard blijven.Ik ben zelf verdeler geworden omdat ik geweldig enthousiast ben over de produkten.Dit is echt geen verkooppraatje,je doet wat je wil,maar het is het proberen echt waard.

----------


## Agnes574

Ok, back to topic  :Wink:  > er is intussen al een rubriek 'belgische en nederlandse woorden' in de ontspanningshoek!!

Olijfolie is ook een natuurlijk laxeermiddel... en dat kun je makkelijk in je eten verwerken.
Een lepel olijfolie inslikken (zonder de lepel  :Big Grin: ) helpt ook vele mensen..

----------


## anMa

> Ja ik gebruik een lepel zemelen in de brinta
> En in de middag een glaasje roosvicee laxo smaakt best lekker
> En een groot stuk peperkoek bij de thee
> Zo af en toe een flesje yakult
> En dan kun je echt wel naar de wc
> Want ik moet ook niks van chemische middelen of pillen hebben
> Succes ermee.
> Groetjes anMa


Nu ben ik gestopt met de zemelen want ik heb t idee dat ik er proppen van krijg
Ik weet niet goed hoe ik t uitleggen moet
Dikke ontlasting de zemelen zuigen vocht op en zetten dan uit worden een prop denk ik dus
Nu probeer ik wat anders
Elke middag 1 eetlepel olijfolie voor de lunch
Ben benieuwd als ik nu maar geen diarree krijg?
Wie heeft hier ervaring mee met de olijfolie dagelijks 1 eetlepel?
anMa :Mad:

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: als je elke dag èèn eetlepel olijfolie puur opeet dat lijkt mij niet lekker, misschien een theelepel, en dan denk ik aan brood en dan dippen in de olijfolie.......tenzij je het op rauwkost doet, of door de pasta voordat je het op je bordje legt...misschien komen de tips nog wel...sterkte...ik begrijp je verhaal over zemelen..het kan teveel worden....misschien even wachten wat je lichaam doet...je gebruikt al Roosvicee en af en toe Yakultjes...die zijn trouwens hèèl goed na een antibiotica kuur....dan komen de goede bacterien weer in je lichaam en dat heeft weer invloed op je darmen...
Succes .....

Groetjes..... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Oki07

Hoi anMa, 

Ik weet niet of je uit nl of be komt, maar nav tips hier heb ik in nl Dulcofibr gevonden. Ik drink dat 's ochtends in 250 ml vruchtensap en zorg ervoor dat ik over de rest vd dag minimaal 1,5 liter water/kruidenthee drink. Mij helpt het. Misschien ook iets voor jou? Volgens mij is het hetzelfde als Agnes gebruikt, maar heet het in be Benefibre.

----------


## sietske763

hoi anma,
ik heb olijfolie geprobeerd, bij mij hielp het niet,
ik heb nu klysma,s.....iedere ochtend 1,
gekregen van gastro-enteroloog, volgens hem is dit
een laxeermiddel waar je geen ""luie"" darmen van krijgt.
het is natuurlijk geen natuurprodukt maar ik wilde jullie even laten weten wat een darmspecialist ervan vindt.

----------


## anMa

Na een paar dagen heb ik t idee dat de olijfolie wel helpt
Alleen heb ik nu gedacht niet elke dag maar om de dag en ook af en toe een flesje yakult
Geen roosvicee meer.
En ik kan al beter naar het toilet
wel bedankt voor alle berichtjes
anMa

----------


## christel1

een collega van mijn zijn vrouw die dronk ook altijd een eetlepel olijfolie elke morgen, 't smaakt naar schijnt wel vies maar helpt blijkbaar wel...

----------


## Elisabeth9

AnMa: Fijn dat het gaat helpen, goed zo....ik denk inderdaad dat om de dag beter is, je lichaam reageert wel.....ik doe het op de pasta een scheutje als het klaar is en op mijn bord ligt...succes ermee...

Christel: brrr wat goor lijkt mij....

Wij kregen vroeger aan de tafel bij mijn ouders levertraan, een lepel...gatver....hmmm toch eens vragen waar dat voor was...misschien tegen de weerstand...daarna snel een plakje ontbijtkoek... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## christel1

ja die levertraan herinner ik me nog goed, wat smaakte dat afschuwelijk zeg, en daarna een groot glas water om die vieze smaak weg te spoelen... maar dat kennen ze nu niet meer he ? En ovomaltine zo'n soort chocodrank, smaakte ook afschuwelijk vies maar dat bestaat nog... eikes, niet meer voor mij hoor....

----------


## bloempje1988

ik heb een hele stomme vraag die jullie waarschijnlijk al vaker gehoord hebben: kan ik een beetje veilig laxeermiddel gebruiken om af te vallen? het gaat allemaal zo langzaam...

----------


## Oki07

Nee, dat kan niet. Je valt er niet van af, maar je krijgt wel luie darmen en erg veel buikpijn. Gezond eten; 3 x per dag een maaltijd en twee gezonde tussendoortjes en bewegen is het beste.

----------


## bloempje1988

daar was ik al bang voor  :Frown:  bedankt voor de snelle reactie oki!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Bloempje: Ik sluit mij helemaal bij Oki07 aan..... :Embarrassment: 

Het gaat langzaam zeg jij....dat kan verschillende redenen hebben...als je te weinig eet val je òòk niet af, dus let goed op! haal desnoods een boek in de bibliotheek of koop er èèn...je kunt lijnen op je eigen manier...dan hebben we nog de dieeten Sonja/Montiac/Dr Atkins/en tegenwoordig in Nederland Dr Frank....doe datgene wat bij je past!! het is altijd gezond om als je kunt 3x daags te eten en een enkel tussendoortje zoals Oki07 zegt...goed water drinken 1 1/2 liter en liever geen frisdrank..plak ontbijtkoek kun je eten als je erg trek hebt....er zit geen vet in maar wel wat suiker natuurlijk...als je te weinig eet dan geef je het lichaam de verkeerde signalen dus waak daarvoor....goed kauwen op je voedsel wil ook helpen want dan ben je eerder verzadigd!!! succes ermee...als mensen zwaar zijn dan gaat het snel de eerste weken met afvallen, maar daarna gaat het minder snel....een kilo per week is dan al veel èn genoeg....houd moed....

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------


## bloempje1988

Hoi Elisabeth,

Veel ik maar eens een kilo per week af  :Frown:  voorheen was dat wel zo, nu blijf ik een beetje schommelen op hetzelfde gewicht terwijl ik hetzelfde eet. Bedankt voor de tip m.b.t. het kauwen, die wist ik niet! Drie keer eten doe ik ook, alleen eet ik geen tussendoortje. Appels ben ik allergisch voor, hebben bananen teveel kcal als tussendoortje of wat raad je verder nog aan? Ander fruit is erg duur...

xxx

----------


## Oki07

Ik eet zelf als tussendoortjes veel rauwkost. Komkommer, paprika, radijs, worteld, bleekselderij. En verder ontbijtkoek (volkoren), een volkoren-cracker, rijstwafel. Op de markt is fruit veel goedkoper en kun je bv druiven, handsinaasappels kopen. En straks weer aardbeien, nectarines, kersen, pruimen.

----------


## bloempje1988

Misschien moet ik inderdaad eens wat meer naar de markt gaan. Ontbijtkoek en rijstwafels zijn ook wel lekker, thx again voor de tips!

----------


## cdelchev

> Bij mij niet .. helaas; zal 'm ooit wel vinden dat euroteken ; het is één van de nieuwste laptops! Merci voor 't meedenken Oki!!
> 
> Vanmiddag naar de apotheek om een nieuwe pot Benefiber 
> Xx Ag


alt/gr en e typen = 

----------


## Flogiston

Als ik Alt-Gr en e indruk, krijg ik dit: 

Helemaal niets dus.

Of die Alt-Gr met e werkt, hangt af van je toetsenbordinstellingen. Op de ene computer zal het werken, op de andere niet.

Ik maak een € door de linker Alt ingedrukt te houden, dan op het numerieke toetsenbordgedeelte dat helemaal aan de rechterkant van het toetsenbord zit 0128 aan te slaan, en dan de Alt los te laten. Hierbij moet NumLock aan staan.

Op een laptop werkt het net zo, maar dan moet je niet alleen de Alt ingedrukt houden, maar ook de blauwe Fn-knop linksonder, en moet je de blauwe cijfers gebruiken die in de buurt van de k op het toetsenbord staan.

----------


## christel1

misschien te zien of je met azerty werkt of qwerty.... van qwerty zou ik het niet weten dus....

----------


## Raimun

> misschien te zien of je met azerty werkt of qwerty.... van qwerty zou ik het niet weten dus....


Heb hier weer iets geleerd over " natuurlijke laxeermiddelen ""... :Wink: 
En het mooiste van alles is :: ik heb die ook nog dagelijks bij de hand !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## astridsylvia1971

Als ik moeilijke stoelgang heb dan gebruik ik 3 x daags een eetlepel tarwezemelen (van de trekpleister) nou dan is het zo opgelost. En veel water drinken..

----------


## sietske763

gewelde abrikozen (helpt beter dan pruimen)je kan ze in de supermarkt voorverpakt kopen ., 2x 4/5 abrikoosjes.

stevia zoetstof werkt ook goed, maar ws neem ik daar teveel van, en is het een bijwerking.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Klopt helemaal wat je zegt over die abrikozen dat heeft mijn coach van de ww ook gezegd, en veel van die mensen daar hebben er baat bij. Het beste is dat je het eet op je nuchter maag. Ik zelf weet het niet of het werkt..... want ik lust geen abrikozen. Je kan ook gedroogde abrikozen nemen.


Wat ik nu dagelijks gebruik zijn haverzemelen van céréal kan je overal bijdoen en is smaakloos. Gebruik het al een tijdje en met redelijk goed resultaat. Natuurlijk wel extra bovenop mijn dagelijks porties groeten en fruit.

----------


## dyon1

Koffie !!

----------


## christel1

Dyon1, 
Koffie kan laxerend werken maar is nu helemaal niet gezond te noemen hoor, er bestaan betere middelen dan koffie om naar het toilet te kunnen gaan...

----------


## healthdude

Lijnzaad olie werkt goed en kun je ook kopen in softgels.

----------


## L.Niezing

3 kiwis per dag eten kan de oplossing zijn voor een goede stoelgang,,,,

----------


## Elisabeth9

Een Natuurlijk Laxeermiddel.... :Big Grin: 

Ik ben er al lang achter dat ieder lichaam volkomen anders reageert...
de tips wat iedereen zegt daar geloof ik absoluut in, maar niet "iedereen" zal het helpen...IK heb een spastische darm en als ik ergens anders ga logeren of in het buitenland terecht kom dan kan ik de eerste "4" dagen mij niet ontlasten...ik krijg er een "plofbuik" van....ik heb "nu" geleerd dat ik op moet houden met zorgen maken en ik doe er niets meer aan!!!! na die tijd reageert het lichaam weer vrij normaal en dan zit mijn strakke spijkerbroek weer een stuk fijner  :Stick Out Tongue:  
wat een onderwerp eigenlijk....ha,ha,...Leuk....

----------


## evitalien

Een natuurlijk, veilig, laxeermiddel ijn psyliumvezels (vlozaad). Dit is een vezeltje dat met behulp van vocht opzwelt in de darmen en de ontlasting brijig maakt. Door de zachte consistentie kan de ontlasting makkelijk de darm verlaten. Bijkomend voordeel is dat we de afvalstoffen kunnen afvoeren en het BMI zal dalen. Psyliumvezels zijn onschuldig, maken de darm niet lui en kunnen van 0 tot 100 gebruikt worden.

Belangrijk is wel voldoende te drinken. Psyliumvezels moeten wel rustig opgebouwd worden, anders heb je kans de hele dag op het toilet te moeten doorbrengen.

___________________

Uw lichaam heeft baat bij voedingsstoffen op maat

----------


## sietske763

ben vorige week nog bij de MDL arts geweest (maag/darm/lever)en die beweert dat vezels geen enkele zin hebben bij ernstige chronische obstipatie......en ik geloof hem, werd alleen bevestigd door zijn antwoord en mijn ervaring.

darmspoelen is een veilig alternatief,
via een webshop heb ik een klysmaballon gekocht van 400 ml, die vullen met gewoon water, zonder toevoegingen, zonodig paar x herhalen.
deze klysma is ook veiliger dan de in de handel ""colex klyx"" die je met en zonder recept kan krijgen, daar er in deze wel prikkelende stoffen zitten.

en ik weet onderhand echt wel waar ik over praat....ben al sinds 2007 bij een MDL arts en heb spoedopnames gehad door ileus en sub ileus klachten......
en altijd hebben artsen gezegd dat rectaal laxeren het minste de darm lui maakt of beschadigt.

ik denk dat kiwi.s en vezels zijn voor mensen die moeite hebben met de ontlasting, maar zeker niet waardevol voor echte problemen, die mensen zijn die fase allang voorbij...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Dank je wel Sietske... :Embarrassment:  

wat Evitalien schrijft lijkt mij een heel goed begin voor mensen die er veel last van hebben zonder dat ze een ziekte of iets dergelijks hebben...eens moet je ergens beginnen...

jij bent al een uitzondering en dat is al verschrikkelijk genoeg....ik ben heel blij dat "jij" iets gevonden hebt waar jou lichaam baat bij heeft...succes ermee, want regelmatig dit doen valt niet mee, maar is bittere noodzaak, vandaar dat lijnen extra moeilijk is....succes maar weer, maar je weet dat ik met je meevoel....
doegieeeeeeeeee
Liefsssssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

nou eilisa, t wordt nog ""ernstiger""
moest naar stomavpk voor darmspoelingen (dit regelt de stoma zorg, ook als je geen stoma hebt)en heb een hele prof spoelset meegekregen, van 2 liter, die je er handmatig met een balonnetje inpompt.
aankomende dinsdag komt de consulente ervan hier thuis om ""te oefenen""
en dit wordt dan dagelijks werk, wat iedere dag 1 uur in beslag neemt.....

haha, tijd genoeg nu......

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Sietske:

Je hebt al heeeeeeeeeeeeel veel meegemaakt, maar hier wordt ik nu niet echt vrolijk van...dag dappere leuke grappige ondeugende ondernemende vrouw!!!
een aai voor Killy en voor jou een dikke zoen xxx  :Big Grin:  sterkte met "alles" !!!!!  :Embarrassment: 

Liefssssssssssssss

----------


## sietske763

ach ja...lieve meid.....
alleen stil staan bij de goede dingen!!!
en trouwens.....ik ben blij dat die oplossingen bestaan......anders had ik er echt mee gezeten!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ja het is goed dat er nog keuze 's en oplossingen zijn daar heb je volkomen gelijk in....je zeurt nooit, maar soms is het wel moeilijk allemaal...
fijne dag lieverd....

Knuffffffffffffffffie

----------


## anMa

Uit eigen ervaring denk ik toch...pruimen
Gedroogd of vers ...als je er maar genoeg van eet dan helpt t echt

----------


## mic

> Wie kent een huis,tuin of keukengerecht om naar het wc te kunnen gaan. Hou niet van die chemische troep waar je constant met krampen zit, maar zou toch liever, meer dan 1 keer per week, op het "gemak" kunnen gaan zitten. 
> Wie heeft raad
> Greetz
> Christel1


Wel U neemt gewoon DUPHALAC, neem om te beginnen ieder dag s'morgens 1 soeplepel, wanneer U na 2 dagen niet gaat neem er dan 2.
Dat ondervindt je wel van zelf, wanneer te slap iets minderen.
Ik neem dat al 6 jaar en kan om de 2 dagen ongeveer gaan naar het toilet en gemakkelijk.
Veroorzaakt geen gewenning.
De eerste dagen kan je wel krampen hebben maar dat gaat over na een paar dagen, dan ben je eraan gewend.
Altijd s'morgens nemen hé.
Wanneer u een kleine bus neemt om te beginnen en het gaat, vraag dan aan de apoteker een bus van 5 l. en vraag donkere duphalac.

Ik hoop dat je daar mee geholpen ben!!!

Mic.

----------


## sietske763

duphalac is hetzelfde als ; lactulose.....duphalac is de ""merknaam""
je kan het op recept krijgen, en het is zeer zeker niet onschuldig!

----------


## anMa

Zijn dat niet die kleine oranje pilletjes 
Om te laxeren en je darm leeg te maken voor een darmonderzoek kreeg ik eens 2 flesjes met witte vloeistof en een aantal van die pilletjes of zijn dat toch andere?

----------


## mic

> duphalac is hetzelfde als ; lactulose.....duphalac is de ""merknaam""
> je kan het op recept krijgen, en het is zeer zeker niet onschuldig!


Duphalac is lactose natuurlijk, maar is vrij te koop en heeft geen gewenning.
Dat geven ze namelijk in het ziekenhuis voor mensen die in bed moeten blijven.

En het heeft zeker geen nadelen.

Ik gebruik het 6 jaar en heb nog geen problemen gehad, ook aangeraden geweest door de specialist, omdat bij mij geen vezels helpen of ik moet er hopen van nemen.

Mic.

----------


## slappeling

> wat ook natuurlijk blijkt te zijn zijn sennapeulen, die zitten in ""sennocol laxeermiddel""
> of senna thee uit natuurwinkel



hallo nooit aan beginnen senna heeft mijn darmen kapot gemaakt doe het met lijnzaad veel drinken en bewegen

----------


## portier

Ik weet niet of het genoemd is maar bij mij werkt Pruimensap van zonnatura heel goed. Het is best een grote fles wat ik zelf om de paar maanden gebruik om mijn darmen weer eens goed te legen/reinigen. Ik drink het an in soms 2/3 dagen leeg en merk dan heel goed dat ik er goed van ga poepen. En juist dat is dan ook mijn schoonmaak/reiniging voor mijn darmen.
Het is een puur natuurlijke middel dus geen rotsooi van chemische middelen.

----------


## anMa

Tegenwoordig drink ik verspreid over de dag 3 a 4 grote glazen water
Als ik naar het toilet ga de broek helemaal op de enkels zodat je benen wat verder uit elkaar kunnen 
Iets voorovergebogen 
En dat helpt echt
Deze tips zag ik op tv een belgische dokter in een programma over mensen die slecht kunnen ontlasten
Ik wil het iedereen aantaden om dit toch te proberen voordat je zegt dat het onzin is
Sterkte

----------


## portier

Ik ga dit zeker proberen "je zet me wel aan het werk..... als het dan ook nog werkt".

----------


## slappeling

china zaad en haverzemelen gedroogden pruimen een nacht weken s,morgens op eten glas lauw water op je nuchteren mag nemen
ik doe dat elke dag geen centje pijn meer kan nu elke dag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Er zitten mooie en goede tips bij hierboven...ik denk dat een ieder kan uitkiezen wat bij hem of haar past!!!!! 

sommige produkten kunnen schadelijk zijn en ieder zijn lichaam reageert anders op medicijnen en produkten voor de stoelgang...voorzichtig mee omgaan...wat AnMa zegt dat vond ik een prachtige tip...."natuurlijk" ik moest er om lachen omdat dit bericht staat tussen alle andere...dank je AnMa...leuk en "praktisch" neem de tijd om je te ontlasten.....en zo trekt iedereen zijn truckendoos open...geweldig.... :Embarrassment: 

Gezellige Paasdagen.... :Cool:

----------


## wizzy

olijfolie, sennapeulen, sennathee, bitalis zijn allemaal natuurlijke middelen die je kunt gebruiken... het laatste is afkomstig van een barst van een tropische boom waarmee je thee kan makken, de smaak laat te wensen over...maar is wel goed veel beter dan de sennapeulen, die kan je wel eens proberen maar niet veelvuldig gebruik is enorm gevaarlijk. kan jou darmen beschadigen

----------

